# Help AAN sounds like a "BOXER"



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

Clean under my hood today with water being careful around wires and such. Drove home 75 miles, car starts chugging along. I need a fix because I have to make that trek in the morning. 
Ideas? I just hope its water and it goes away by the A.M.
Update let the car sit, the hesitation went away. Test drove it came home and now have a tap in the cylinder near the fire wall. Pull the coil cover and that same cylinder has a milky substance. 
So help please. 
Eric



_Modified by URSledgehammer at 7:09 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

check your oil and coolant
sounds like a head gasket.


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Fried coil. Put in a used coil problem solved. 

PLEASE REMOVE moderator


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

are you using 1.8T coils or the factory system?


----------



## b_j0hns0n (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Help AAN sounds like a "BOXER" (URSledgehammer)*

my 20v crapped a coil and sounded like that... that where i'd start http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

